# Fantastic Shrimp Cocktail



## bunnyq (May 31, 2016)

Never have I ever seen shrimp disappear so quickly before as with my smoked shrimp cocktail with homemade remoulade.

Two pounds of peeled, cleaned, tail on shrimp
1 teaspoon Tony Cachere's creole dust
1 tablespoon olive oil

Toss thawed shrimp with oil and seasoning, place in single layer in a pan, smoke at 225 for exactly one hour. Chill and serve with your favorite sauce.

Remoulade 
1/4 cup diced Wickles wicked pickles 
1/4 cup minced fresh herbs, I used chives, dill, and parsley
1/2 cup Dukes mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons hot cock sauce (sriracha)




This was done on a RecTec 680, YMMV depending on your smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds delicious!

Will have to give it a try.

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds good Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------

